# Wo kann man gut in Polen angeln?



## Rocka (20. September 2006)

HAllo,
hat jemand Erfahrung, wo man in Polen gut Hochseeangeln kann. Haben geplant nächsten Sommer nach Polen zum Angeln zu fahren. Oder wüsste jemand Seen an denen man toll angeln kann. Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar "Geheimtips" geben.
Vielen DAnk im vorraus#6


----------



## Ocrem (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man gut in Polen angeln?*

zum angeln in polen fallen wir sofort
die Oder , oder die "Masurische Seenplatte" ein

hier mal ein paar links
http://www.masuren.de/freizeit/angel-tips.php
http://www.pension-talty.de/Angeln.html

ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig weiter


----------



## Schleie (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man gut in Polen angeln?*

Hallo Rocka,

also meiner Meinung nach solltest du nach Leba (ostsee) fahren. bin dort jedes Jahr. Von Aal bis Zander kannste da erbeuten. Dieses Jahr habe ich in nur einer Woche 16 Hecht und viele Schleien gefangen. mein bester Tagesrecord lag bei 13 Schleien zwischen 25 - 37 cm , dass war aber letztes Jahr. Wenn du gezeilt auf Zander gehen willst,dann solltest du es am großen See versuchen...  im Meer wiederrum kannste Dorsche Heringe usw. fangen. Angelfahrt - 8 stunden- Kostet ca.20 €.
In Masuren gibt es auch gute Gewässer, war nur einmal da, habe aber auch gute Schleien gezogen.

mfg Schleie

Gruß Schleie


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man gut in Polen angeln?*



Rocka schrieb:


> HAllo,
> hat jemand Erfahrung, wo man in Polen gut Hochseeangeln kann. Haben geplant nächsten Sommer nach Polen zum Angeln zu fahren. Oder wüsste jemand Seen an denen man toll angeln kann. Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar "Geheimtips" geben.
> Vielen DAnk im vorraus#6


kann mich nur anschließen für leba was dorsche angeht.aber fahre mit einem alten auto und ohne irgendwelche einbauten hin sie fehlen sonst auf der rückfahrt.solltest du meine wohnungsschlüssel irgendwo da finden es war ein malborobrandzeichen als anhänger dran#h mfg.e.


----------



## binger (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man gut in Polen angeln?*

hab das da grad gelesen braucht man in polen überhaupt einen angelschein??????????????


----------



## Schleie (20. September 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man gut in Polen angeln?*

@ Binger ,

einen Angelschein brauchste meistens nicht, aber eine erlaubniss die braucht du eigentlich überall, die kriegst du aber für wenig geld im angelladen ;D

wenn noch fargen sind, dann nur rüber damit  !!!

mfg Schleie


----------



## Grottenolm (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo kann man gut in Polen angeln?*

Hallo,

wir waren vor einigen Jahren zum Angeln in Polen.Sind mit Kienitz&Nolte#d zu den Masurischen Seen gefahren.

Unser Quartier befand sich in der nähe von Allenstein.

Eine sehr schöne,recht unberührte Seenkette.#6

Große Hechte,jenseits der Metergrenze und Weissfisch ohne Ende (Verbuttet!)

Bei den Unterbringungen ist von der Ausstattung her Vorsicht geboten.Mangels Heizung ( nur Kamin vorhanden ) mussten wir mit schnell gekauftem Hackebeilchen täglich in den Wald.. Holzschlagen macht zwar Spass... aber wer kann nschon so viel Spass vertragen,dass man ein 2 gesch. Holzhaus mit Holz befeuert.

Übrigens: Rückreise ohne Auto.:rDiese wurde in der Nacht der Abreise aus der Garage geklaut ...( mit Pferd rausgezogen...)Damaliger Sicherheitsstand: Bosch Blocktronik,Lenkradschloss+"Kralle",Schloss vor Garage und Batterie abgeklemmt!.
Trotzdem waren die "Jungs besser"...

Ortspolizist meinte:"Wir nicht geklaut,waren Russen,... Glück gehabt,dass nicht Aufgewacht,wegen Kalaschnikow..."

Fazit: Angeln und Landschaft völlig OK.Vorher Infos über Unterbringung einholen/Aussenborder mitnehmen/ mit altem Auto hinreisen - dann reist Ihr damit auch wieder zurück...|wavey:

Viel Glück   ... der Grottenolm.#h..


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man gut in Polen angeln?*

wenn du fragen zu polen hast dann bist du bei mir genau richtig!
ich emphele den see narie! da ich dort geboren wurde kenne ich diesen see in und aus wendig ! Masuren ist ein absoluter geheimtipp !!!!!!!!
Besonders der Narie See für Karpfenangler!!!!
die einheimischen dort verstehen nicht viel vom modernen karpfen angeln....dort wird hauptsächlich auf hecht geangelt, somit liegt der angeldruck für karpfen bei 0!
ich bin jedes jahr dort und geh eig nur auf hecht, barsch und brassen. trotzdem habe ich es leztes jahr nachts auf karpfen versucht...mit erfolg! ich fing in einer nacht 12 karpfen! davon wog der schwerste 11kg!! mein pers. rekord
und al dies habe ich obwohl ich kein Specialisierter Karpfenangler bin ohne SWINGER und ECHOLOT geschaft!
wenn man genug anfütter erlebt man dort nacht für nacht ware sternstunden!
der see ist an der tiefsten stelle 44m tief und ist 1240ha groß, es gibt massenhaft inseln und UNBERÜHRTE NATUR!

wenn du noch mehr fragen hast dann frag einfach:m
vlg


----------



## chrissib (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wo kann man gut in Polen angeln?*

Hallo, 

war letztes Jahr in Cisek (grobe Richtung Opele) für eine Woche an der Oder angeln. 

Tageskarte kostet dort 5 Euro. Habe insgesamt 6 (!) Welse verhaftet, wobei aber nur ein einziger maßig war. In Polen gilt 60 cm als Mindestmaß. 

Die Wasserqualität war zu diesem Zeitpunkt mehr schlecht als recht.

Unterkunft kostet 6 Euro pro Nacht mit Frühstück...!!!!!

Kann gerne weitere Auskünfte geben...


----------



## dehw07 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wo kann man gut in Polen angeln?*

hi,
hochseeangeln kann man gut von kolberg
bzw.von rügenwaldermünde aus.
hier werden kutterfahrten von 6-8h an geboten so ca.30€.
mit guter fanggarantie.
in rügenwaldermünde hast du zusätzlich gues molen und brandungsangeln.preise sind für das uferangeln sowie im hafen/mole 16zl pro monat.
gruß
dehw07-hans-christian#h

für rügenwaldermünde
www.darlowo.com
www.darlowo.com/niemiecki/fotogaleia.html


----------

